# Level 16 Cleric Magic Items!!!



## afata5 (May 10, 2006)

Hey all, I was wondering what some usefull magic items are for a cleric at this level.  He already have a cloak of Charisma +6, Ring of Prot +3, Vest of Resistance +5.  Sheild and armour and weapons i'm alredy covered.  What else can be usefull?  I know that Beads of Prayer are supposed to be good (although, I do't really understand why)...apart from that, what other items are usefull to a cleric of this level?

Thanks for you input! 

alex


----------



## Hammerhead (May 10, 2006)

I hope you meant Cloak of Wisdom, not Cloak of Charisma. 

It all depends on what kind of cleric you are...the Battle kind who uses buffs and a lot of melee combat, or the kind who takes people down with spells. 

However, all high level characters need some way to Fly, so I'd look into that. When in doubt, find some way to upgrade your Constitution. If you're worried about saves, purchase a Luckstone. And get a nice stockpile of healing wands.


----------



## TheGogmagog (May 10, 2006)

As mentioned Peritapt of wisdom would help with DC's and a few extra spell slots.
If you don't use the Peritapt, I really like the Scarab of Protection.  I'd see if you can alter one of them into a non-affinity slot.

Candle of Invocation is good for those big battles.  For extra buff spells (Miracle Arcane site and Permanancy).

Then there are Metamagic Rods, and Scrolls of things like Raise Dead, wands of lesser restoration.


----------



## Nail (May 10, 2006)

At this point (Clr 16), you'll want to be thinking of custom magic items.  High level games are very DM-dependent, and so what he/she allows is a huge unknown for those of us not in your game.

Depending on your DM, I'd look into getting Sacred, Insight, and Luck bonuses for your saves and AC.  It may also be worth your time to get a +5 (nothing less will do) inherent bonus to your Wisdom.

For my Clr at those levels, I concentrated on getting items that could increase my caster level.  By 17th level I had a feat, plus an Ioun Stone, a Magic Tattoo, and a Bead of Karma.  I could reliably add 8 to my caster level.....combined with the spell *Holy Word*.....


----------



## afata5 (May 10, 2006)

Nail said:
			
		

> At this point (Clr 16), you'll want to be thinking of custom magic items.  High level games are very DM-dependent, and so what he/she allows is a huge unknown for those of us not in your game.
> 
> Depending on your DM, I'd look into getting Sacred, Insight, and Luck bonuses for your saves and AC.  It may also be worth your time to get a +5 (nothing less will do) inherent bonus to your Wisdom.
> 
> For my Clr at those levels, I concentrated on getting items that could increase my caster level.  By 17th level I had a feat, plus an Ioun Stone, a Magic Tattoo, and a Bead of Karma.  I could reliably add 8 to my caster level.....combined with the spell *Holy Word*.....




Thanks for the feedback everyone!  As for the items, I have also Boots of Flying, Periate of Wisdom (and yes, my wisdom is more than + 5....i have 26 with items)

As for the bead of Karma, unless i use a spell that is level dependant, how else is it usefull?  To my understsanding, it doesn't change the damage for example from a Firestorm, doesn't change save DC of my spells and such either...so how is it really usefull?

thanks!

Alex


----------



## Nail (May 10, 2006)

Right: there are only a few spells that gain a direct benefit from high caster level.  Besides Holy Word, I've found the extra benefit from Wall of Stone and Mass Spell Resistance quite useful.

So perhaps you shouldn't bother, unless.....

Currently, my Clr casts quite a few long duration spells on my fellow adventurers: about 6 to 8 spells on _each_ PC.  Having a high CL makes these spells _very_ *Dispel* resistant.    

...and that's a Good Thing(tm).


----------



## afata5 (May 10, 2006)

Nail said:
			
		

> Right: there are only a few spells that gain a direct benefit from high caster level.  Besides Holy Word, I've found the extra benefit from Wall of Stone and Mass Spell Resistance quite useful.
> 
> So perhaps you shouldn't bother, unless.....
> 
> ...




Ahh so it does change the Dispel check! Damn thats usefull!  Especially when 6 of my 7 spells got dispelled. So for example, Superior Resistance and Veil of Undeath are dispelled...well, lets just say it is a little less fun.  I got used to"hmmm...do a fort save? I don't think so. Immune to Death, sure why not!" and my favorite " Your Will SAVE IS WHAT!!! Oh MY GOD! " ...lol!

Any other items/thougths?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## afata5 (May 10, 2006)

Nail said:
			
		

> Right: there are only a few spells that gain a direct benefit from high caster level.  Besides Holy Word, I've found the extra benefit from Wall of Stone and Mass Spell Resistance quite useful.
> 
> So perhaps you shouldn't bother, unless.....
> 
> ...




Ahh so it does change the Dispel check! Damn thats usefull!  Especially when 6 of my 7 spells got dispelled. So for example, Superior Resistance and Veil of Undeath are dispelled...well, lets just say it is a little less fun.  I got used to"hmmm...do a fort save? I don't think so. Immune to Death, sure why not!" and my favorite " Your Will SAVE IS WHAT!!! Oh MY GOD! " ...lol!

Any other items/thougths?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Soulglow (May 11, 2006)

Add Divine Spell Power for more cl goodness. Other items could be phylactery of undead turning, pearl(s) of power, nightsticks, and monk's belt (would be +9 AC for you + 4 from Magic Vestment might be an improvement over your armor).


----------



## Nail (May 11, 2006)

Right.

The feat I was speaking of above was "Divine Spell Power".  Starting at about 19th level my turning check was such that I always had a +4 to CL.  That meant a total of +10 CL...and when added to Holy Word.....let's just say encounters were finished lots quicker.


----------



## Nail (May 11, 2006)

I'm looking over my Clr 20's sheet right now.  Most of his items are custom, I'm afraid, so in a "DMG items only" game, it's not much help.

For example:

Vestment of the High Priest of the Fortunate Sun
+6 enhancment bonus to Chr,
+5 competance bonus to Knowledge (Religion), 
+5 competance bonus to Concentration, 
+5 competance bonus to Spellcraft,
Displays prominant holy symbol

...ah, but here's a very "handy" core magic item my Clr 20 has, especially nice against _Greater Dispel Magic_: *Ring of Counterspells*.  Every high level PC should have one.  Cheap too!


----------

